# Chainsaw tendonitis?



## bluedogz (Oct 24, 2011)

Well, did a lot of cutting in the last 2 weeks, more than I ever have in such a period before.

I'm using a little 14" Homelite electric chainsaw because it was the lightest saw I could find capable of cutting the size trees I have, and I'm running one handed (missing right arm entirely.)  Yes, even my wife calls it my "Barbie chainsaw."

Anyway, after all this cutting, my left arm is hurting.  I can actually feel the nerve running from my shoulder all the way to my fingertips, and my thumb and first two fingers are going numb.

So, yeah, a visit to my MD is in order.  But with that said, anyone else ever experienced anything like this?  Any suggestions or solutions?

(I know, I know...

"Doc, it hurts when I do this."
"Then don't do that.")


----------



## smokinj (Oct 24, 2011)

Sounds like you are taking a lot of Vibration from that saw. Kinda like a hard tail motor cycle. Couple of things either get another saw with less vibes would be #1 2nd would be anti-vibe gloves. 3rd running a chain that is designed for less vibes Stihl rsc comes to mind(anything stihl that has a "c" in it means comfort). This may take a combo to get the right effect. I have came off saws that made your whole body feel like tennis elbow! Oh and if you want something for your self Bio flex will help bring you around much quickier! Dont ask how I figured that out...


----------



## lukem (Oct 24, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Sounds like you are taking a lot of Vibration from that saw. Kinda like a hard tail motor cycle. Couple of things either get another saw with less vibes would be #1 2nd would be anti-vibe gloves. 3rd running a chain that is designed for less vibes Stihl rsc comes to mind(anything stihl that has a "c" in it means comfort). This may take a combo to get the right effect. I have came off saws that made your whole body feel like tennis elbow!



I've run a few old saws (pre anti-vibe) that made my hands go to sleep after a few minutes from all the vibration.  If that electric saw doesn't have AV, you might want to consider a small top-handle saw...or and AV electric (if there is such a thing)...


----------



## Jags (Oct 24, 2011)

Dogz - those electric things are very functional but do have excess vibes due to the chain speed.  You can actually feel each tooth hit the wood.  A small 192 Top handle would be MUCH more friendly to ya than the electric will.  Use the standard anti-kick chain that comes with it for added protection from one handed use.  You will also speed up production by a factor of 3 or 4 times.  That electric thing is gonna pizz ya off if your trying to produce firewood.  Just one dudes opinion.


----------



## smokinj (Oct 24, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Take that times 2 weeks! Some are smoother than others. Chains can help, but duller they get the worse it is. Most electric are not made for heavy running so, he most be on tough sob. The the really good one are big money.


----------



## bluedogz (Oct 24, 2011)

Wow!  I had no idea there were such options... 'comfort" chains and anti-vibe gloves?  I guess the fact that I using an electric saw from Home Depot should give some indication of my forestry knowledge.

And yes, a top-handle saw is also in order- just a matter of budget, and trying to find the right saw.  Leaning towards Stihl MS190, but I need to try one first to make sure I can pull it!


----------



## smokinj (Oct 24, 2011)

bluedogz said:
			
		

> Wow!  I had no idea there were such options... 'comfort" chains and anti-vibe gloves?  I guess the fact that I using an electric saw from Home Depot should give some indication of my forestry knowledge.
> 
> And yes, a top-handle saw is also in order- just a matter of budget, and trying to find the right saw.  Leaning towards Stihl MS190, but I need to try one first to make sure I can pull it!



The 190 is now a 192c-e and there is a 192t its a top handle they are the same saw just a differnt place to hang on to. The chain is an .043 very narrow kerf and will go through the wood very smoothly meaning less vibes! The 192t is cheaper in price.


----------



## Jags (Oct 24, 2011)

The 192T is a little screamer.  With the top handle it will give a place for a foot to pin it down.  If your into building things, if you find the saw a bit cumbersome to pull start, you could build a box with a strap for holding the saw down and the bottom of the box extending to the side for a foot hold.  Now ya got my noggin spinning. ;-P


----------



## smokinj (Oct 24, 2011)

Jags said:
			
		

> The 192T is a little screamer.  With the top handle it will give a place for a foot to pin it down.  If your into building things, if you find the saw a bit cumbersome to pull start, you could build a box with a strap for holding the saw down and the bottom of the box extending to the side for a foot hold.  Now ya got my noggin spinning. ;-P



lol, leave it to you to engineer something.....Now that you said it, seems it would take much to hold one.


----------



## jimbom (Oct 24, 2011)

bluedogz said:
			
		

> Wow!  I had no idea there were such options... 'comfort" chains and anti-vibe gloves?  I guess the fact that I using an electric saw from Home Depot should give some indication of my forestry knowledge.
> 
> And yes, a top-handle saw is also in order- just a matter of budget, and trying to find the right saw.  Leaning towards Stihl MS190, but I need to try one first to make sure I can pull it!



I started to have the same issue.  Stihl solved my problem with an anti vibration saw.  Mine also has an *easy start feature.  Pull the rope and wait.  It turns over by itself and starts.*  Kicks butt over any of the older chainsaws we ever had.  Didn't know any of this until my hands started to go numb on the old saw.  I had to travel to get to a full size dealer, but was amazed what is available.  I even got a ceramic chain.  It has three cords of oak and hickory on it and has not been back for sharpening.  That may need to be taken care of this fall, but so far so good.


----------



## bluedogz (Oct 24, 2011)

> Smokinjay
> 
> Most electric are not made for heavy running so, he most be on tough sob



Thanks for the compliment, but 'tough' is just another word for 'not knowing when to quit.'  The 'toughness' to which you refer is a factor in the one-armed situation in the first place.  That's a story for another time...

You all are right, I knew this little Homelite was not meant for heavy duty.  My thinking was to get a season out of it for $39.99 and chuck it when done.  To Homelite's credit, the saw exceeded expectations for the price.

It seems like a temporary solution would include:
1) New or sharp chain- have already c/s/s nearly two cords with this one.
2)  shorter working days: the 7am-7pm cutting days probably enter into this.
3)  Advil
4)  Proper gloves

Permanent solution looks like that MS192t, as soon as I answer the one-handed-starting question.


----------



## smokinj (Oct 24, 2011)

bluedogz said:
			
		

> > Smokinjay
> >
> > Most electric are not made for heavy running so, he most be on tough sob
> 
> ...




I have stayed on saws way to long....Bio-flex is the pill to have...Buy it anywhere! See if your foot will slide into the top handle its not going to take much to hold a 192t down. 

Bungee cord it to a box would be more than enough to.


----------



## Jags (Oct 24, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> lol, leave it to you to engineer something.....



I have a passion for solving problems/issues.  Most of them are useless to anyone but me, but they _almost _always work. :lol:


----------



## bluedogz (Oct 24, 2011)

At first glance it looks like a bit of 'skateboard tape' (the black sandy stuff) on the top of the handle would give some boot traction if necessary.  However, all reviews of Stihl's Easy-Start system indicate this is unnecessary.


----------



## smokinj (Oct 24, 2011)

bluedogz said:
			
		

> At first glance it looks like a bit of 'skateboard tape' (the black sandy stuff) on the top of the handle would give some boot traction if necessary.  However, all reviews of Stihl's Easy-Start system indicate this is unnecessary.




Yea at some point you have to pull the cord. More parts = more failure....


----------



## Battenkiller (Oct 24, 2011)

Thumb and first two fingers going numb is classic carpal syndrome.  Stop what you are doing and rethink the whole thing, you only got the one arm to work with.  As a 25+ year sufferer of CTS I can assure you you don't want to start down that road.  I have about half the strength in my hands I once had all because of CTS.

I never used the Stihl 192T, but I've run its rear-handled brother and it's a real nice saw.  Plenty of power for smaller trees and smooth as silk.  I'll add my voice to the 192T, it seems custom made for a guy with one arm.


----------



## MasterMech (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey dogz.... Check out your new mistress!  MS192T-CE, I double-checked to make sure you can get the Easy2Start on a MS192T and you can! 

http://www.stihlusa.com/pressrelease/july08_ms192_chainsaw.aspx

JimboM is right, you can turn this thing over by winding her up and waiting for it to go.  There is no hard Jerk-Jerk-Jerk of compression to slow you down.  You should even be able to clamp it 'tween your knees and get it to go.

Here's the best video demo I found.  It's a MS250 but the system works the same.  Even better on a small saw like the MS192T.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=do6ti76YSJ8&feature=related

Note to self; This guy cuts for 12 hours on an electric Homelite.  That's pain.  I should use that as punishment for anyone who straight-gases my saws.


----------



## Battenkiller (Oct 24, 2011)

bluedogz said:
			
		

> Thanks for the compliment, but 'tough' is just another word for 'not knowing when to quit.'  The 'toughness' to which you refer is a factor in the one-armed situation in the first place.  That's a story for another time.



Hey, you aren't the guy who got stuck in a crevice and cut off his own arm with a pocket knife, are you?


----------



## bluedogz (Oct 24, 2011)

> Hey, you aren't the guy who got stuck in a crevice and cut off his own arm with a pocket knife, are you?



No, although Mr. Ralston (the man in question) is another classic story that shows a little common sense can prevent a lot of injury.  Had be bothered telling someone where he was hiking, he might not have been so screwed.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Oct 24, 2011)

but sometimes telling someone where you are going can cost you your life :smirk:


----------



## jimbom (Oct 24, 2011)

BattenKiller is correct.  I had some trauma in my early twenties.  Young and dumb, I ignored the discomfort, pain and the doctors.  Actually, your young body heals quickly and you think it is always going to be that way.  It is for a while.

Now, in my sixties, I sit at this computer a few times a day with ice on some joints, warm water baths on others, and stretching protocol at other times.  Fortunately, the old bod continues to function, but maintenance has gone up.  Try to keep from going down that path if possible.


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 24, 2011)

Battenkiller said:
			
		

> Thumb and first two fingers going numb is classic carpal syndrome.  *Stop what you are doing and rethink the whole thing, you only got the one arm to work with.*  As a 25+ year sufferer of CTS I can assure you you don't want to start down that road.  I have about half the strength in my hands I once had all because of CTS.
> 
> I never used the Stihl 192T, but I've run its rear-handled brother and it's a real nice saw.  Plenty of power for smaller trees and smooth as silk.  I'll add my voice to the 192T, it seems custom made for a guy with one arm.



Good advice, Battenkiller.

Bluedogz, do not take these symptoms lightly.  If you haven't already done so, please read up on RAYNAUD'S SYNDROME (WHITE FINGER SYNDROME).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raynaud's_phenomenon
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vibration_white_finger

I'm more sensitive to the vibrations, so I use saws with good anti-vibration technology and anti-vibration gloves.  The gloves really do help me.  Also, one of the smoothest chains I've used is of the NARROW KERF type that Jay mentioned.


----------



## bluedogz (Oct 24, 2011)

For all of you, let me just say how happy I am I stumbled across Hearth.com.  This is some really sensible advice that will let me keep doing what I like at my home and avoid injury due to my stubbornness.  Add to that the fact that my stove works correctly now, and life is looking better!

Thanks again, folks.


----------



## jeff_t (Oct 24, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Oh and if you want something for your self Bio flex will help bring you around much quickier! Dont ask how I figured that out...



Is this what you're talking about, Jay? http://www.osteobiflex.com/


----------



## smokinj (Oct 24, 2011)

jeff_t said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep! Works wonders on arthritis or tennis elbow.


----------



## Battenkiller (Oct 24, 2011)

TreePointer said:
			
		

> I'm more sensitive to the vibrations, so I use saws with good anti-vibration technology and anti-vibration gloves.  The gloves really do help me.  Also, one of the smoothest chains I've used is of the NARROW KERF type that Jay mentioned.



I chose all of the saws I use because I tried them and they had excellent anti-vibration characteristics.  Power was secondary to me ('course, none of them are slouches in that department).  The vibration numbers are posted online for most saws, but taking the time to get your hands on them and into some wood is what really tells the tale.  I gotta try some of those gloves, too.

I spent last weekend with some seriously great chainsaw carvers, internationally known guys.  One guy was using a little MS211 and I was stunned to see how sharp that chain must be the way it was cutting.  Then he showed me the real secret - the Stihl picco micro bar and chain.  I think it would be a great match with that 192T.


----------



## jimbom (Oct 24, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> ...Yep! Works wonders on arthritis or tennis elbow.


Bachelor going out for morning jog could only find his compression shorts.  Figures it is early so he will go quickly.  Running across the parking lot he saw a tennis ball.  He quick scooped it up and slipped it under his waist band.  Just as he got to the next condo this cute gal comes jogging out for her morning run.  They fell in step and he thought what good luck until he saw her staring shocked at his shorts.  Embarrassed, he stammered out 'tennis ball'.  She brightened and said, "Poor thing.  I have had tennis elbow."


----------



## shmodaddy (Oct 25, 2011)

JimboM said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




HILARIOUS!


----------



## smokinj (Oct 25, 2011)

shmodaddy said:
			
		

> JimboM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seems both hurt like hell.


----------



## bluedogz (Oct 25, 2011)

Stopped in at a Stihl shop near the worksite yesterday afternoon... man, the 192 is, in fact, a no-brainer.

Now, to find $300 worth of soda cans...


----------



## Thistle (Oct 25, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> shmodaddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds even worse than blue balls. :lol:


----------



## Jags (Oct 25, 2011)

bluedogz said:
			
		

> Stopped in at a Stihl shop near the worksite yesterday afternoon... man, the 192 is, in fact, a no-brainer.
> 
> Now, to find $300 worth of soda cans...



Yeah baby.  Ya just need a plan.  I figured that once you got ahold of that saw it might just do the trick.  Did the shop let you run it?  Most will, if ya ask.


----------



## smokinj (Oct 25, 2011)

Jags said:
			
		

> bluedogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also check the dealers for demo days saws. I bought my 192t with less than a tank ran through it 200.00.


----------



## bluedogz (Oct 25, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Also check the dealers for demo days saws. I bought my 192t with less than a tank ran through it 200.00.



This shop would not run it, but the shop near my home agreed to fire one up and to try to arrange  a demo unit from their Stihl rep.  Guess who will eventually get the sale?


----------



## smokinj (Oct 25, 2011)

bluedogz said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What I am talking about and you can ask your dealers. They run a demo days 3 day event every year where they let people run the saws. These saws will be in the back and can be had at about a 1/3 off list price and will have less than a tank ran through them. Its worth it to ask if they have any demo days saws laying around. The 192t seems to be a saw that is not for everyone. Thats how I got mine for 200.00.


----------



## bluedogz (Oct 25, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> What I am talking about and you can ask your dealers. They run a demo days 3 day event every year where they let people run the saws.



Oooohhhh.... I see.  Didn't know to ask for that but I will now.  Might also help that I'm not in THAT big a hurry.


----------



## smokinj (Oct 25, 2011)

bluedogz said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you find one at 200.00 thats a great time to jump!


----------



## bluedogz (Oct 25, 2011)

True dat.

Also stopped in at CVS and picked up some Osteo Bi-Flex and one of the elbow strap thingys for tennis elbow.  Ahhhhhh.......


----------

